# Price check? Snow Guard installation



## dukedan (Dec 8, 2012)

I've purchased SGC100 style snow guards (copper) for my 2 year old architectural shingled roof. Got a qualified contractor to come out and give me a price to install. There are 29 total going on the front of the house in two rows and 10 more on a section of roof in the back of the house (these are galvanized). The contractor is competent - he's using copper nails with the copper guards (to match new copper gutters) and will remove and replace the existing shingles in order to install the guards properly.

I'm supplying the snow guards. He's given me a price of $1,365 to install. Does this price seem right? It looks high (but every price looks high to me).

Thanks for the input.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm assuming it's a steeper pitched roof. He is actually taking the time to do it right by removing and replacing the shingles instead of just forcing them in there. Knows enough to use proper fasteners. I would say that's a reasonable price from a competent installer. Possibly on the cheaper side.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Dukedan, remember, there's really no way for anyone on here to help you with a price. Different parts of the country have different price structures.......i.e. New York City is gonna have higher prices than say Appalachia. You also have to consider whether your contractor has proper insurance, is he paying healthcare for his employees, etc. Someone could come in and say, "I'll do it for $500." Then you find out they don't have insurance, used cheap fasteners, and screwed up your roof. The best thing for you to do is check his references then check some recent jobs. Then you will know if you're paying too much.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

The roofer is doing you a disservice if he's installing 2 rows on the roof at the eaves. They aren't made to catch sliding snow and ice. It won't happen.
Here's a link showing the proper installation techniques. http://www.albertsroofing.com/SnowGuard Installation.htm
I wouldn't even give a contract to install two rows, or even three. I'd pass.

To better understand how it works, have somebody roll a bowling ball down a sliding board for you to catch with your stationary hand at the bottom.
Then, in the middle of the sliding board, have somebody place the bowling ball against your hand.

BTW, I charge $16.00 to maybe even $40. per guard to install, depending on the roof, accessibility, etc.


----------

